# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ ασπεργκερ

## boo

Έκανα τεστ για *ασπεργκερ*. Έβγαλα σκορ 38 στα 50.τι κάνω?στο ίντερνετ το εκανα.μπορει κάποιος απο μονος του να διαπιστώσει ότι έχει ή ειναι σαν τη ψυχωση που δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι πασχεις? Ή δε μπορεί να το καταλάβει και το τεστ είναι μουφα?

----------


## pavlosla

ρωτα το γιατρο σου

----------


## boo

δε θα επρεπε να το εχει καταλαβει αν παιζει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## boo

λετε για αυτο να μη με πιανουν τα φαρμακα?να μου δινουν για σχιζο και να θελω αλλη μεταχειριση φαρμακευτικα και ψυχολογικα?

----------


## hagard

> λετε για αυτο να μη με πιανουν τα φαρμακα?να μου δινουν για σχιζο και να θελω αλλη μεταχειριση φαρμακευτικα και ψυχολογικα?


Πιο ειναι το πρόβλημα σου μπου ???

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo

Μου έχουν πει ότι έχω σχιζοφρένεια. Όμως δεν έχω βρει αγωγή που να με πιάνει καλά. Αφορμή για το θέμα ήταν ότι γι Α μια ακόμη φορά χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω διαδρομή για το σπίτι και ένιωσα άγχος ταραχή παράνοια.. Αυτό γινόταν από πάντα. Επίσης έχω πολύ θέμα στις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις.. Από όταν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου.. Τέλος πάντων μου λέει ένας φίλος αφότου έγινε αυτό μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ότι μήπως εχω αυτισμό.. Ε και ένανα το τεστ. Επίσης διαβάζοντας βρήκα πολλά πράγματα που μου ταιριαζουνε ταυτίστηκα.. Το έχω δώσει ήδη στη ψυχολόγο μου να μου πει αν είναι έγκυρο ή όχι.. 

Εστάλη από Lenovo TB-X304L στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## hagard

> Μου έχουν πει ότι έχω σχιζοφρένεια. Όμως δεν έχω βρει αγωγή που να με πιάνει καλά. Αφορμή για το θέμα ήταν ότι γι Α μια ακόμη φορά χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω διαδρομή για το σπίτι και ένιωσα άγχος ταραχή παράνοια.. Αυτό γινόταν από πάντα. Επίσης έχω πολύ θέμα στις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις.. Από όταν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου.. Τέλος πάντων μου λέει ένας φίλος αφότου έγινε αυτό μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ότι μήπως εχω αυτισμό.. Ε και ένανα το τεστ. Επίσης διαβάζοντας βρήκα πολλά πράγματα που μου ταιριαζουνε ταυτίστηκα.. Το έχω δώσει ήδη στη ψυχολόγο μου να μου πει αν είναι έγκυρο ή όχι.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από Lenovo TB-X304L στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Μην τους περνεις στα σοβαρά τους ψυχιάτρους έμενα πήγαν να με ξεκανουν .. πριν 10 χρόνια όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς είχα πολλές ζαλάδες είχα κάνει όλες της εξετάσεις και ήταν αρνητικός ο οργανικός έλεγχος..τότε θυμάμαι έπαιζα πολλές ώρες στον υπολογιστή παιχνίδια και πολλά ξενύχτια... Ο ψυχολόγος με διαγνωσε με διπολική διαταραχή και άλλος με σχιζοφρένεια και μου δώσανε μια σακούλα φάρμακα που ευτυχώς με την πο παρέμβαση από τους γονείς μου και τους φίλους μου δεν πείρα κανένα χάπι γιατί ούτε αυτοί πίστευαν ότι έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα... Οι γιατροί μας βλέπουν δυστυχώς σαν πειραματόζωα δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα παρά μόνο να χορηγούν φάρμακα ... Δεν υπάρχει γιατρός που να πας και να μην σου γράψει φάρμακα όταν ήμουν 14 χρόνων είχα κάτι ταχυπαλμιες είχα πάει σε καρδιολόγο κ μου είπε δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά πάρε το ideral θα σε βοηθήσει.. εγώ δεν πείρα κανένα ideral και πέρασαν 17 χρόνια και είμαι ενταξη ...
Πρόσεχε καλά μην το δένεις κ κόμπο αυτά που σου λένε οι γιατροί....

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo

εμενα καποια φαρμακα σε καποια συμπτωματα παλιοτερα με ειχαν βοηθησει.πχ σταματησαν οι οπτικες ψευδαισθησεις και επισης δεν εχω ξαναπερασει καταθλιψη

----------


## hagard

> εμενα καποια φαρμακα σε καποια συμπτωματα παλιοτερα με ειχαν βοηθησει.πχ σταματησαν οι οπτικες ψευδαισθησεις και επισης δεν εχω ξαναπερασει καταθλιψη


Πήγαινε σε κάνα πνευματικό να εξομολογηθεις και λάβε θεία κοινωνία και θα δεις ότι όλα θα φύγουν...
Η ξαδέλφη μου άκουγε φωνές στο μυαλό της και της δώσανε μια τσάντα φάρμακα ήταν στα πρόθυρα αυτοκτονίας.. έκανε προσευχή πήγε σε πνευματικό και της φύγανε όλα...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tselpemts

> Μην τους περνεις στα σοβαρά τους ψυχιάτρους έμενα πήγαν να με ξεκανουν .. πριν 10 χρόνια όταν ήμουν πιτσιρικάς είχα πολλές ζαλάδες είχα κάνει όλες της εξετάσεις και ήταν αρνητικός ο οργανικός έλεγχος..τότε θυμάμαι έπαιζα πολλές ώρες στον υπολογιστή παιχνίδια και πολλά ξενύχτια... Ο ψυχολόγος με διαγνωσε με διπολική διαταραχή και άλλος με σχιζοφρένεια και μου δώσανε μια σακούλα φάρμακα που ευτυχώς με την πο παρέμβαση από τους γονείς μου και τους φίλους μου δεν πείρα κανένα χάπι γιατί ούτε αυτοί πίστευαν ότι έχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα... Οι γιατροί μας βλέπουν δυστυχώς σαν πειραματόζωα δεν τους νοιάζει τίποτα παρά μόνο να χορηγούν φάρμακα ... Δεν υπάρχει γιατρός που να πας και να μην σου γράψει φάρμακα όταν ήμουν 14 χρόνων είχα κάτι ταχυπαλμιες είχα πάει σε καρδιολόγο κ μου είπε δεν είναι τίποτα αλλά πάρε το ideral θα σε βοηθήσει.. εγώ δεν πείρα κανένα ideral και πέρασαν 17 χρόνια και είμαι ενταξη ...
> Πρόσεχε καλά μην το δένεις κ κόμπο αυτά που σου λένε οι γιατροί....
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Και αφού ποτέ δεν πήρες χάπια και δεν έκανες κάμποσα θεραπεία και ήσουν πάντα καλά ψυχικά τι δουλειά έχεις σε φόρουμ για ψυσκια νοσήματα;;;Κανεις τον καλό Σαμαρείτη και βοηθάς τον κόσμο να μην πέσει στα χάπια;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hagard

> Και αφού ποτέ δεν πήρες χάπια και δεν έκανες κάμποσα θεραπεία και ήσουν πάντα καλά ψυχικά τι δουλειά έχεις σε φόρουμ για ψυσκια νοσήματα;;;Κανεις τον καλό Σαμαρείτη και βοηθάς τον κόσμο να μην πέσει στα χάπια;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Σου είπα εγώ ότι ήμουν ψυχικά καλά;;; 
Έχω δει ότι αυτή η τακτική δεν βοηθάει και απλά είμαι αντίθετος...το ότι δεν περνώ φάρμακα σημαίνει ότι είμαι καλά ;;;
Εγώ ξέρω πόλους σαν εμένα που δεν περνούν φάρμακα κ είναι σε κατάθλιψη.. 


Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tselpemts

> Σου είπα εγώ ότι ήμουν ψυχικά καλά;;; 
> Έχω δει ότι αυτή η τακτική δεν βοηθάει και απλά είμαι αντίθετος...το ότι δεν περνώ φάρμακα σημαίνει ότι είμαι καλά ;;;
> Εγώ ξέρω πόλους σαν εμένα που δεν περνούν φάρμακα κ είναι σε κατάθλιψη.. 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αφού δεν είσαι ψυχικά καλά και δεν εχεις πάρει ποτέ φάρμακα πως γίνεται να προτρέπεις τους υπόλοιπους να μην παίρνουν φάρμακα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Demi71

> Μου έχουν πει ότι έχω σχιζοφρένεια. Όμως δεν έχω βρει αγωγή που να με πιάνει καλά. Αφορμή για το θέμα ήταν ότι γι Α μια ακόμη φορά χρειάστηκε να αλλάξω διαδρομή για το σπίτι και ένιωσα άγχος ταραχή παράνοια.. Αυτό γινόταν από πάντα. Επίσης έχω πολύ θέμα στις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις.. Από όταν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου.. Τέλος πάντων μου λέει ένας φίλος αφότου έγινε αυτό μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου ότι μήπως εχω αυτισμό.. Ε και ένανα το τεστ. Επίσης διαβάζοντας βρήκα πολλά πράγματα που μου ταιριαζουνε ταυτίστηκα.. Το έχω δώσει ήδη στη ψυχολόγο μου να μου πει αν είναι έγκυρο ή όχι.. 
> 
> Εστάλη από Lenovo TB-X304L στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Βοο και να το βρεις οτι εχεις ,δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια να ξερεις, απλα ειναι διαφορετικός τρόπος σκέψης. Παλιά το όνομαζαν παιδικη σχιδοφρένεια γιατι είχε καποια χαρακτηριστικα που έμοιαζαν. Αλλα μετα διαχωριστηκε .Τελικα ο Αυτισμος ειναι αναπτυξιακή διαταραχή ,δηλ. θα έπρεπε οι δικοι σου να τον είχαν εντοπίσει . Αλλα σχιζοφρενεια αλλος αυτισμος. Καποια παιδια που είναι ΥΛΑ (υψηλης λειτεουργ.) μπορει να εμφανίσουν στοιχεία ψύχωσης ,τότε μιλάμε για συνοσηρότητα . Ομως εκτος απο ψύχωση , μπορει να εμφανισουν και ιδεοψυχ. διαταραχη και άλλες ψυχικές παθήσεις. Όμως δεν ειναι πάντα ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη. Γνωριζω παρα πολλά πραγματα για τον Αυτισμο. Επίσης κανενα μα κανενα παιδι που ειναι στο φάσμα δεν ειναι το ίδιο αλλά υπάρχουν καποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά που συγκλίνουν. Αυτα ειναι διαταραχη στην αισθητηριακη ολοκλήρωση, εμμονες, στερεοτυπίες , κρίσεις θυμού έντονες, φοβίες, θέλουν ρουτίνα και πολλά άλλα . Επίσης πια υπάρχουν λειτουργικότητες , καποια παιδια ειναι χαμηλής ,κάποια μέσης, κάποια υψηλής. Σημαντικό τελος ρόλο παίζει η πρωιμη παρεμβαση , εργοθεραπειες, λογθεραπειες και θεραπειες συμπεριφοράς , που βοηθούν αυτά τα παιδιά να αντιμετωπίσουν το θέμα τους . Αυτα και αλλα πολλα ..... Οτι θες ρωτα με

----------


## hagard

> Αφού δεν είσαι ψυχικά καλά και δεν εχεις πάρει ποτέ φάρμακα πως γίνεται να προτρέπεις τους υπόλοιπους να μην παίρνουν φάρμακα ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Γιατί τα φάρμακα δεν ειναι ο μονόδρομος ..το μυαλό μας έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες και θεραπευτικές..το μυαλό σε σρρωστενει αλλά μπορεί και να σε θεραπευση αρκεί να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου ... Έχω δει χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις ότι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθούν απλά σε καταστέλλουν. Αν πάρεις μπάφο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα μην σου πω είναι κ το καλύτερο γιατι δεν έχει και παρενέργειες..αυτά τα λόγια δεν είναι δικά μου είναι από φιλικό ιατρό χειρουργό...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tselpemts

> Γιατί τα φάρμακα δεν ειναι ο μονόδρομος ..το μυαλό μας έχει άπειρες δυνατότητες και θεραπευτικές..το μυαλό σε σρρωστενει αλλά μπορεί και να σε θεραπευση αρκεί να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου ... Έχω δει χιλιάδες περιπτώσεις ότι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθούν απλά σε καταστέλλουν. Αν πάρεις μπάφο είναι το ίδιο πράγμα μην σου πω είναι κ το καλύτερο γιατι δεν έχει και παρενέργειες..αυτά τα λόγια δεν είναι δικά μου είναι από φιλικό ιατρό χειρουργό...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Και τότε εσυ που έχεις δοκιμάσει εναλλακτικές θεραπείες κι όχι φάρμακα γιατί δεν είσαι καλά ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hagard

> Και τότε εσυ που έχεις δοκιμάσει εναλλακτικές θεραπείες κι όχι φάρμακα γιατί δεν είσαι καλά ;;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Νιώθω καλά δεν είμαι πάντα χάλια...Ρώτα κ αυτούς που περνούν χάπια δεν είναι ποτέ καλά...

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## tselpemts

> Νιώθω καλά δεν είμαι πάντα χάλια...Ρώτα κ αυτούς που περνούν χάπια δεν είναι ποτέ καλά...
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Δεν γνωρίζω για βαριές παθήσεις.Εγω δυο φορές έκανα θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια από ένα χρόνο κάθε φορά και με βοήθησαν.Αλλα μιλάμε για κατάθλιψη όχι για κάτι πιο σοβαρό.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hagard

> Δεν γνωρίζω για βαριές παθήσεις.Εγω δυο φορές έκανα θεραπεία με αντικαταθλιπτικά τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια από ένα χρόνο κάθε φορά και με βοήθησαν.Αλλα μιλάμε για κατάθλιψη όχι για κάτι πιο σοβαρό.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Επιδει εγώ γνωρίζω στο λέω ότι τα φάρμακα υπάρχουν όχι για να γίνεις καλά αλλά είναι για άλλο λόγο που χρειάζεται να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα για αυτό...μου τα είπε αυτά επιστήμονας όχι κάποιος τυχαίος που έφαγε τα χρόνια του μελετοντας..

Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Demi71

*χρειάζεται να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα για αυτό..*

Παιδια φιλικα παντα οντως πρεπει να ανοιξετε αλλο θεμα γιατι εναι τελειως off topic :) Ωστοσο το βρισκω πολύ ενδιαφερον , Hagard ανοιξε ενα θεματακι σχετικο οποτε μπορεσεις

----------


## boo

> Βοο και να το βρεις οτι εχεις ,δεν υπαρχει θεραπεια να ξερεις, απλα ειναι διαφορετικός τρόπος σκέψης. Παλιά το όνομαζαν παιδικη σχιδοφρένεια γιατι είχε καποια χαρακτηριστικα που έμοιαζαν. Αλλα μετα διαχωριστηκε .Τελικα ο Αυτισμος ειναι αναπτυξιακή διαταραχή ,δηλ. θα έπρεπε οι δικοι σου να τον είχαν εντοπίσει . Αλλα σχιζοφρενεια αλλος αυτισμος. Καποια παιδια που είναι ΥΛΑ (υψηλης λειτεουργ.) μπορει να εμφανίσουν στοιχεία ψύχωσης ,τότε μιλάμε για συνοσηρότητα . Ομως εκτος απο ψύχωση , μπορει να εμφανισουν και ιδεοψυχ. διαταραχη και άλλες ψυχικές παθήσεις. Όμως δεν ειναι πάντα ικανή και αναγκαία συνθήκη. Γνωριζω παρα πολλά πραγματα για τον Αυτισμο. Επίσης κανενα μα κανενα παιδι που ειναι στο φάσμα δεν ειναι το ίδιο αλλά υπάρχουν καποια βασικά χαρακτηριστικά που συγκλίνουν. Αυτα ειναι διαταραχη στην αισθητηριακη ολοκλήρωση, εμμονες, στερεοτυπίες , κρίσεις θυμού έντονες, φοβίες, θέλουν ρουτίνα και πολλά άλλα . Επίσης πια υπάρχουν λειτουργικότητες , καποια παιδια ειναι χαμηλής ,κάποια μέσης, κάποια υψηλής. Σημαντικό τελος ρόλο παίζει η πρωιμη παρεμβαση , εργοθεραπειες, λογθεραπειες και θεραπειες συμπεριφοράς , που βοηθούν αυτά τα παιδιά να αντιμετωπίσουν το θέμα τους . Αυτα και αλλα πολλα ..... Οτι θες ρωτα με


Η ψυχολόγος μου που της έδειξα το τεστ μου λέει ότι δε μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε γιατί λέει τα αποτελέσματα του τεστ μπορούν να είναι αποτελεσμα κι άλλων παθήσεων. Μου είπε ότι δε ξέρει για τον αυτισμό και αν θέλω να το ψάξω να μου βρει κάποιον ειδικό.μου είπε πάντως πως δε νομίζει ότι έχω. Δε ξέρω. Γιατρός δεν είμαι αλλά μου ταίριαξαν πολλά όμως. 

Εστάλη από Lenovo TB-X304L στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## boo

Ξέρεις μηπως στους ενήλικες τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει η πάθηση ασπεργκερ? 

Εστάλη από Lenovo TB-X304L στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

